# cherokee plowers where did you mount your 12 volt relay? and blinker wire hook up..



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

on my 99 cherokee classic if you have cruise control or whatever that thing is on the fender right near the battery there is really no other place to mount your 12 volt relay solenoid thing with my western unimount set up. so where did you guys put it???? im thinking firewall somewhere???. the perfect place is right near the battery though.

also the cherokee has a back and forth/ left to right blinker on each side. the purple one on the passenger sidethe driverside has the gray. which line do you tap into when the blinker goes back and forth? . .the brown wire goes to the parking light line.

the instructions say the passenger side(purple) is the outside blinker while the driverside(gray) is the inside one and the outside on the driverside you use for the parking lights .is that correct?

its to 2:15am nite


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

On mine when I was putting the wiring in all I did was put my hazards on use a test light to find the one that flashed and tapped in to the wire with a scotch lock and I'm not sure what's in between the batt but mine dosent have anything there and that's where my solenoid is


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Take your battery out. You may find enough room under/near the battery area. That's where I put my Sno-Way relay.

Fran


----------



## redrunner (Nov 11, 2010)

89 Cherokee, I mounted the relay near the over flow bottle on the inner fender passenger side. As for the lights I used a 12 volt test light with the front bulbs out and tested them to see which wire to tap into, then I spiced and soldiered all the splices. Covered the joins with black tap. I put a round 7 pin trailer plug on the end of the wires on my jeep (female end) and on the plow mount I put the male 7 pin plug. I take my plow mount off in April and put it back on in November. I am. running a 8 foot cable plow....oldie but it all works without tons of money in the thing.


----------



## cherokeeman01 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a homemade cai on my cherokee and i mounted it on core support next to electric fan.I had one go bad last season and it made it easy to replace.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

man i found the spot i will get pics for you guys by the end of the week. almost ready to hook this plow up and see what happens to my suspension for the first time lol


----------

